# My 40th birthday party - 29 October



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

Just a reminder!

Party still going ahead despite my friend pulling out, so it will now be just my own party instead of a joint one.

Will send PMs to people shortly with details of location.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 3, 2005)

Awwww Soz Geri wont be able to make this as bombscare and I will be in Birmingham at the bike show.

I'm sure it will be a great night though!


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 3, 2005)

It had better be, with all the stress it's caused me!


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2005)

Definite 'maybe' here. Having far too many manic weekends recently and the next few look massive as well 

I may need a rest but if I'm feeling sprightly you're on my list 

You're away for your real birthday aren't you?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 3, 2005)

Well I intend to be there!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2005)

can we have pre-birthday drinx at the bookfair, if yr coming?


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 3, 2005)

I shall just speak for Shelley and SH here, but that's another 4 definites!

(I'll square it with her tomorrow, and pray she doesn't see this before then...)


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 4, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I shall just speak for Shelley and SH here, but that's another 4 definites!
> 
> (I'll square it with her tomorrow, and pray she doesn't see this before then...)



What if I see it


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 4, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> What if I see it



You don't have any say in it, silly!


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 4, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> You're away for your real birthday aren't you?



Yes, going to Barcelona   

The reason I'm having the party before my actual birthday was because it was originally a joint party with a friend who is 40 on the 20th October - so it was inbetween the two dates. Now he has pulled out and I am stuck with that date.   

Never mind though.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 4, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> can we have pre-birthday drinx at the bookfair, if yr coming?



I will certainly accept a drink if I'm there


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 4, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> You don't have any say in it, silly!



You don't know how true that is


----------



## easy g (Oct 4, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> You don't know how true that is



<makes whip sound repeatedly>


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 4, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> <makes whip sound repeatedly>



<kicks easy g in the bollocks>


----------



## easy g (Oct 4, 2005)

<makes whip sound repeatedly>

<makes whip sound repeatedly>

<makes whip sound repeatedly>

<makes whip sound repeatedly>


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 4, 2005)

OK, PMs sent. I've probably forgotten some people and you can only send five at once, so I had to copy and paste the list I made and some people may have got missed off accidentally.

So if you don't get one and you want to come, PM me for details. The more the merrier! 

Also fat hamster is willing to put people up from outside Bristol, if anyone needs a place to crash.


----------



## flimsier (Oct 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> OK, PMs sent.





Definitely don't want to come now!


----------



## oisleep (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks for the PM geri


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 4, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> <makes whip sound repeatedly>
> 
> <makes whip sound repeatedly>
> 
> ...



<kicks easy g in the bollocks *really* hard>


<cuts easy g's hair off while he's rolling on the floor in agony>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2005)

looks to be a good'un


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes I''ll   def be there!!!


----------



## flimsier (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd love to be there Geri, and I'm very pleased you've managed to sort everything out after your problems with your friend. 

I really hope it goes well!


----------



## easy g (Oct 5, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> <kicks easy g in the bollocks *really* hard>
> 
> 
> <cuts easy g's hair off while he's rolling on the floor in agony>



well I reckon I'll be there...with hair and bollocks fully intact


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 5, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> well I reckon I'll be there...with hair and bollocks fully intact



-Am I the only one who mis-read that?...


----------



## Termite Man (Oct 5, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> well I reckon I'll be there...with hair and bollocks fully intact


will you go home in the same state though eh?


----------



## easy g (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## aqua (Oct 5, 2005)

wtf is that


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 5, 2005)

Looks like a spampurse to me


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 5, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

>



I don't want any of your Derbyshire debauchery at my party, young man


----------



## easy g (Oct 6, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> wtf is that



not sure but I'm hoping it'll stop soggy cabbage trying to crush my jewels!


----------



## easy g (Oct 6, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't want any of your Derbyshire debauchery at my party, young man



I got to represent the Erewash massive in style


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump - cos it's on *Saturday!*

Hope to see some people there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2005)

looking forward to it


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 26, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> looking forward to it



So am I...in a kind of nervous 'is anyone going to turn up' kind of way!


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm looking forward to it too!   

(-When I start dancing: no photos, okay!??     )


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 26, 2005)

Due to a total disintegration of my life i wont be able to make this now. Please accept my sincere apologies. I would not be in the party mood this weekend or any weekend.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 26, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Due to a total disintegration of my life i wont be able to make this now. Please accept my sincere apologies. I would not be in the party mood this weekend or any weekend.



No problem. Hope things start looking up for you soon.


----------



## easy g (Oct 26, 2005)

hope you feel a little better soon on_the_fly


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep Im def coming and bringing some mates if thats ok? I will also remind HP 66  

What time does the place shut Geri?



<Starts worrying about what to wear>


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 27, 2005)

That's fine.

Party finishes at 1 am.

I've got a new pair of trousers I might wear - or my jeans (can't decide which) and a lovely top I got from eBay, although it's a bit cleavage revealing


----------



## madzone (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh get them out - you're only 40 once!


----------



## Cakes (Oct 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> lovely top I got from eBay, although it's a bit cleavage revealing


WooHoo!


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> and a lovely top I got from eBay, although it's a bit cleavage revealing



I was going to pop by anyway, but now I can definitely find the time.   

(no, I'm not a perv, I just like nice tops.)


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 27, 2005)

The things I have to do to get people to come to my party!


----------



## Passdout (Oct 27, 2005)

Hope you have a great time Geri et all


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 28, 2005)

have a great birthday! afraid i can't come as oop north at the mo with tangerine dream savouring the delights of blackpool but see you at a meetup or in bath if you fancy some shopping!


----------



## Callie (Oct 28, 2005)

I hope you have a fantastic birthday  I can't make it but that just means more booze for you


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2005)

Have a fantastic time tonight hon!   

xXx


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 29, 2005)

See ya later, Geri!


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, looking forward to this!  Hope to see you all later.


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 29, 2005)

Just had a slight moment of panic - the bloke from Acidic (the people I am hiring the gear from) left a message on my phone asking me if I wanted the whole sound system, and could I call him back, but he didn't leave his number and I'd lost it. So I texted my ex, who had given me his no in the first place, only to find that he had also lost it.

Then due to the amazing nature of modern technology, I was able to call him directly from my phone using something called 'call back'     

So anyway, all is now sorted...

Be warned that I have a new camera and I am not afraid to use it!


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Be warned that I have a new camera and I am not afraid to use it!



Be warned that I have a solicitor, and I am not afraid to instigate legal proceedings!


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it your birthday today or just the party?


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 29, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is it your birthday today or just the party?



No, it's not my birthday.  But, thanks for asking.    

I am going to the party though...


----------



## aurora green (Oct 29, 2005)

Hope you enjoy your party Geri.


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> No, it's not my birthday.  But, thanks for asking.
> 
> I am going to the party though...


*pokes sunspots in the eye*


----------



## pilchardman (Oct 29, 2005)

Have a great party.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 29, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> *pokes sunspots in the eye*



_*Ouch!*_  

I'm still going to the party.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Be warned that I have a new camera and I am not afraid to use it!


 Please only take pics of me from above....


----------



## chegrimandi (Oct 29, 2005)

Have a wicked birthday party Geri, and enjoy yourselves you Bristol lot....


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 29, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is it your birthday today or just the party?



Just the party - my birthday is November 10th but I'll be away then.

The idea of having the party this weekend was because it was the halfway point between the two birthdays (mine & my friend's, who pulled out).

I feel nervous now - can't stop going to the toilet...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2005)

what time you going down there?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I feel nervous now - can't stop going to the toilet...


(((((Geri)))))

It'll be great!


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Just the party - my birthday is November 10th but I'll be away then.
> 
> The idea of having the party this weekend was because it was the halfway point between the two birthdays (mine & my friend's, who pulled out).
> 
> I feel nervous now - can't stop going to the toilet...



You'll have a fab time. Have a gin before you go - calm your nerves


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 29, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> what time you going down there?



I'm aiming to get there at 7.30, as the equipment and DJs will be there then and I feel I should be around in case of any problems, although I have to wait for a friend who is coming down from London.

Official start time is 8...

Madzone, there is no alcohol in the house!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 29, 2005)

Have a GREAT party Geri!   

<Waves to all B&SW party crew>


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Madzone, there is no alcohol in the house!


What terribly bad planning


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 29, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> What terribly bad planning



It was planned on purpose, to stop me being pissed by the time I got there!   

Actually there is beer, but I think I am going to drink wine later so I don't want to mix them.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2005)

Whayhey i just bought some new boots especialy for your 40th bday Geri-thanks!!!  

I will be there about 9-9.30 might nip to the hatchet on the way from the carpark to the party!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 29, 2005)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> might nip to the hatchet on the way



GOTH!!!


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 29, 2005)

Yay - a friend has turned up with wine


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yay - a friend has turned up with wine



_See!..._  

Everything is alright.  Uptight, clean out of sight.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 29, 2005)

Sunspots and I are on our way...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 29, 2005)

Ha ha! Just had a phone call from birthday girl!
Pissed as a fart she is!


----------



## JTG (Oct 29, 2005)

Good party, sorry to scarper so early.

And fuck me, that was a good rig you'd hired in there Geri!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 29, 2005)

Oooops!   

I went out for a breath of fresh air and to visit the cash machine, and some kind of homing device took over and here I am back at Stab Towers.    

<waves>

Sorry to all the lovely people I didn't manage to chat to - as JTG said, that was quite a rig!    

Hope you have a lovely rest of the evening Geri.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 29, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Ha ha! Just had a phone call from birthday girl!
> Pissed as a fart she is!


Heh heh - you didn't sound that sober yourself, Stobart!


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 30, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Good party, sorry to scarper so early.
> 
> And fuck me, that was a good rig you'd hired in there Geri!



Yeah, the juxtapostion between full-on free party rig and flock-wallpapered social club had me quite bewildered!   

Sorry to all for leaving without saying goodnight.  I stepped outside for a bit of fresh air, them impulsively made a dash for the last bus.  More because of silly anxieties and money than anything else.   

And not for the first time, I failed to introduce myself to Savage Henry, onenameshelley, butterfly child (-and husband!).  Next time, next time, _next time..._  

Thanks Geri, and I hope everybody had a really good time.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 30, 2005)

heh.

good good


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 30, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Ha ha! Just had a phone call from birthday girl!
> Pissed as a fart she is!



Fuck - I'd forgotten all about speaking to you! Can't remember what I said to you   

In fact, I can't remember much after about 11 o'clock!

Thank you to everyone for coming, and sorry I didn't get to speak to some people as much as I would have liked.

Thanks for the all the cards and presents, although some of them are a bit of mystery (who are Emma & Andy?    - any clues appreciated!   )

Apparently I had to be practically carried home - and it's a good thing I put in disposable contact lenses because I don't remember taking them out and I have no idea where I put them.   

I had a great time, although now my head hurts and I feel *very* giddy....


----------



## madzone (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad it went well


----------



## chegrimandi (Oct 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Apparently I had to be practically carried home
> 
> ...



always the best way to leave I find....


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad you had a good one Geri, especially after all that crap with your mate (ex-mate?)

Anyway, hope the hangover's not too bad


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 30, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Anyway, hope the hangover's not too bad



It is *quite* bad, but at least I haven't thrown up.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It is *quite* bad, but at least I haven't thrown up.



I find that although unpleasant, throwing up on the night is best cos your hangover is much more bearable.

Anyway, couple of paracetemols, lots of water and some stodgy food and you'll be ok.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 30, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I find that although unpleasant, throwing up on the night is best cos your hangover is much more bearable.



Better out than in!


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 30, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I find that although unpleasant, throwing up on the night is best cos your hangover is much more bearable.



That is true, but the chucking up bit is so gross - it always makes me cry and want my mum!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That is true, but the chucking up bit is so gross - it always makes me cry and want my mum!



Awww   

I don't get upset when I chuck and if I do chuck I usually am too pissed to remember much....last time I threw up 5 times (can't remember) but Pikachu took good care of me....thank fuck!

Get butchers to make you endless cups of tea and stuff.....


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 30, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Get butchers to make you endless cups of tea and stuff.....



He's already cooked breakfast, hung out my washing and bought me water and anything else I need.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> He's already cooked breakfast, hung out my washing and bought me water and anything else I need.



You're a lucky gal


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 30, 2005)

I've just found some photos on my camera   

I had completely forgotten that I'd taken any. 

I'm not going to post them up though!


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I had completely forgotten that I'd taken any.



So had I!   




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> I'm not going to post them up though!



_<phew>_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 30, 2005)

a night to remember


----------



## JTG (Oct 30, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> a night to remember



Or not as the case may be...


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 31, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Or not as the case may be...



 

Just hope I wasn't too badly behaved...


----------



## easy g (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry I hid at the back...glad you had a good one


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 31, 2005)

Did anyone on here get me a box of Green & Black's Organic Twists? They are bloody lush!  

*stuffs another one in her gob*


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Geri,

Sorry I didn't make it, I did get about two-thirds of the way there, and stopped off at a friends house for a rest, but the rest just seemed too drag on until it seemed a bit too late to drag myself the final distance.

PS: I did try and send you some chocolates by pure force of mental will, so if a box just sort of metamorhosed in front of you that would have been me   but if it arrived in the post or something that would've been definitely been someone else   I'm sure they will confess.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Nov 1, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Did anyone on here get me a box of Green & Black's Organic Twists? They are bloody lush!
> 
> *stuffs another one in her gob*



Glad you had a good time, sounds like it was a corker


----------



## easy g (Nov 1, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Did anyone on here get me a box of Green & Black's Organic Twists? They are bloody lush!
> 
> *stuffs another one in her gob*



are they praline??

if so that were us....


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 1, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> are they praline??
> 
> if so that were us....



Yes, they are   

Thank you! 

Although I'm now 3lb heavier than I was on Saturday morning....


----------



## easy g (Nov 2, 2005)

glad you liked them


----------

